# Help with finding short-term housing?



## Loft (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I'm planing to go to Porto, Portugal for a month to finish my dissertation. During that month I will decide if I am going to live there permanently.

The problem for me, right now, is that I need to find a flat to rent for the month of July. I'd like something in the center of the historic district of Porto. Does anyone know of any good websites that offer furnished flats to rent short-term in Porto?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Loft, welcome to the forum,
give casa sapo a try, the link below shows rental apartments for porto

Casa.Sapo - Apartments - Porto


----------

